# Headache rack build



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys here's my back rack I built. Going to build a few more if anyone wants one!


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Another one


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

On the truck


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Side marker lights


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

grosser397;1949420 said:


> Going to build a few more if anyone wants one!


Free? I want one!


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

Really diggin that. How much?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like the Magnum rack I'm planning on putting on my Tundra. I wish you were a lot closer to me becouse I would buy one.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

mercer_me;1949673 said:


> Looks like the Magnum rack I'm planning on putting on my Tundra. I wish you were a lot closer to me becouse I would buy one.


Yep it does that's kind of what I went off but I didn't like where they placed there lights.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Come up with one for my 07 dodge ram i would take one if the price is right


----------



## stg454 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## wtstrans (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great work! I like the custom racks, nicely done!


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for all the positive comments, i spent some time doing it right and i think im a pretty decent fabricator. Had on a week now and i have had 4 people ask me where i bought it.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

heres a pic of it at night, looks pretty sharp going down the road and super bright when your behind it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That is bada$$.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

I want one. Doesn't make it look like a regular work truck.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

That looks awesome! how much would you need to get to build one for a Ford?
I think that would look great on my F250


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Cond Enterprise;1950751 said:


> That looks awesome! how much would you need to get to build one for a Ford?
> I think that would look great on my F250


you know i havent nailed down a price for them yet because i can pretty much build them any way you want. Im building 3 ford ones next week so i will have the pattern for superdutys. i have seen similar ones with out the side markers sell for 700-900 but obviously wouldn't be that much. The led lights cost more then the steel thats for sure lol


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's awesome. I like the side marker lights a lot.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Looks very nice I like the side lights too


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Have you figured out a price yet???


----------



## rlmlandscape (Sep 22, 2011)

ServiceOnSite;1952598 said:


> Have you figured out a price yet???


I'd like to get one for my gmc. Those look wayyy better than the magnum ones. PM me and we can talk price etc.


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes whats the price I might want one to.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

So we have all been drooling over this for almost a week now, please let us know what's going on.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Just seen this really interested in getting one for my F250 a price would be awesome!


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thinking around 600 depending on lighting options


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you make it out of steel or aluminum? and what size tube did you use? thanks
It looks really good by the way.


----------



## rlmlandscape (Sep 22, 2011)

Still would like to get one of these. How can I contact you to set this up?


----------

